# Need Advice..



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a bow very soon. I just want to get opinions how what bows out there are good ones or people like.

I don't want this to get into a pi$$ing match on what brands are better. If you can give me pros or cons of different types of bows that would be greatly appreciated.

I am looking to buy a mid to high end price bow.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You pretty much cant go wrong with any bow on todays market. They all have their pros and cons. Shoot a bunch of brands/models, than decide what one YOU like.

Although I will say the only con to a Matthews is the price tag.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

here are some post to look through with a good amount on bow buying info, hope it helps.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=52093
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#387612

http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2.....ns-all.htm


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Go shoot bows at your local dealer then decide from there.


----------

